# Healthcare



## Han2275 (Oct 3, 2010)

Hello all,

Just wondered if anyone can help me with health insurance please. We have recently moved to Ireland and despite working as nurses in our local hospital, we are really confused about what healthcare is free and what sort of level of insurance we should get. DP has already broken her wrist since we have been here and we had a lovely bill through the post last week! Thankfully she did it at work so we are not having to pay. As a fan of the NHS, I find I am now quite anxious about what I have previously taken for granted. I particularly worry about what would happen if one of the boys became ill. All info greatly received xx


----------



## mis_max (Mar 26, 2007)

I've been here for ten years and I'm still confused! There is a real fear culture of "you must have insurance" but nowhere have I ever found clear answers about what happens if you don't. It certainly isn't like America where if you can't pay you don't get treated.

There are a few options - the hospital Saturday fund is a bit like a savings scheme where you can pay anywhere from about 9 euro a month upwards. It doesn't cover expensive surgeries but covers a lot of day to day expenses.

After that it is about weighing your level of risk. No health insurance is cheap. It varies depending on your level of cover but you would be talking well over 600 euro per adult per year and not much less per child. At the end of the day this covers you to take the private route in hospitals, there is always a public route too but it could be so inefficient as to render it useless. As you found out, if you are working then you will pay something towards the public route too.

We recently cancelled our insurance and decided to put the money aside in a savings scheme ourselves but that decision is not for everybody.

I'd be really interested in what you find out as it is something DH and regularly disagree on!


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Hann

I take it you are in southern ireland?

Most things are free in the north...

Jillyhen


----------



## Han2275 (Oct 3, 2010)

Mis_max - no hope for me if you are still confused after 10 years  

Jillyhen - yes, we are a stone's throw from the border but in the south. I was offered a job in Enniskillen which I was going to take as I would then be entitled to NHS care in the north, but the nurses' wages in the south are so much better so I am now working in the south. Might go to see Citizens Advice


----------



## wee emma (Nov 15, 2007)

move across the border but work in the south


----------

